# Action required flag advice



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Just looking for some advice on what to do. I might be overthinking it but I got a request for more information, certified police check, over the weekend. I had already provided one back in June so I sent an enquiry form through to get clarification on whether they needed a new certificate cause the other one had expired or because i had provided the wrong type of document. Along with the enquiry form I re-attached the file so they could see again that i had already provided it in case they missed it the first time.The same CO who emailed me the request responded to my online enquiry and said they had double checked and confirmed the one I had provided is still valid so not to worry about anything at this point. If they require a new one later on they will contact me again for it and she apologized for any confusion caused.

I see that the action required flag is still showing on my immi and it says I have a pending request for information. Should I go ahead and click the I have provided all information as requested button or just leave it? I'm a bit paranoid that the 28 days will be up and a different case officer might look at my application and not see any new files uploaded and think I never did provide the certified police check from the request. Or that my application will not go to further assessment

I know there is a system error that says to ignore the flag but mine was an actual request made just over the weekend which is why I'm asking for some advice. thanks


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

arod59 said:


> Just looking for some advice on what to do. I might be overthinking it but I got a request for more information, certified police check, over the weekend. I had already provided one back in June so I sent an enquiry form through to get clarification on whether they needed a new certificate cause the other one had expired or because i had provided the wrong type of document. Along with the enquiry form I re-attached the file so they could see again that i had already provided it in case they missed it the first time.The same CO who emailed me the request responded to my online enquiry and said they had double checked and confirmed the one I had provided is still valid so not to worry about anything at this point. If they require a new one later on they will contact me again for it and she apologized for any confusion caused.
> 
> I see that the action required flag is still showing on my immi and it says I have a pending request for information. Should I go ahead and click the I have provided all information as requested button or just leave it? I'm a bit paranoid that the 28 days will be up and a different case officer might look at my application and not see any new files uploaded and think I never did provide the certified police check from the request. Or that my application will not go to further assessment
> 
> I know there is a system error that says to ignore the flag but mine was an actual request made just over the weekend which is why I'm asking for some advice. thanks


Shown every time once you enter your login credentials and before you enter your immi account:
_
Information

Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement

This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams._

As for your question, if you uploaded the documents, then they are there and can be seen. I always screenshotted by upload documents page after uploading just in case as proof the documents were sent.


----------



## saagarsheth (Apr 11, 2019)

I am in similar situation. I added my 6 months old daughter after lodging visa application. I got a CO contact to fill Form 1436. At the same time, i made a Top-up payment for my daughter from Immi account. I did provided same information in Form 1436 and attached the payment receipt. After which, CO generated HAP ID and also it asking for additional payment. You have mentioned have you sent an enquiry form.

Can you tell me which form is this?


----------



## Ozmamalik (May 25, 2018)

Hi Saagar,
Did you apply for Subsequent Entrant 500 for your daughter?


----------



## Sillysal7 (Oct 17, 2018)

There is a button you usually click saying you confirm you have lodged everything. Well there was one when i was doing it. 
You probably just need to select that.


----------

